

Ask HN: Generic web development legal paperwork? - norova

Lately I've been doing some freelance web development for a few small clients and was wondering if I should be protecting myself and my clients with some kind of legal paperwork? Are there some generic web development contracts available for this purpose? Should I be looking at forming an S Corporation, etc.? Any guidance is much appreciated!<p>Thanks!
======
kerben
As a sole proprietor nothing precludes you from having a web development
agreement between you and your customers. In general, it's always good to have
things in writing, it will not only protect you, but it will help eliminate
confusion and address issues that may arise between you and your customers
down the line. If you are planning to grow, hire employees, or just want
limited liability and pass through taxation benefits, than you might want to
also consider forming an LLC rather than a S corp - but it really depends on
your circumstances. It would not hurt to consult with an attorney...

